# Question about intervals and recovery HR



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a question about intervals and my heart rate during the resting period. Here was my training today:

Terrain: Hills 
Amount: 1 set of 4
Grade: Steep
Distance: 1/4mi
HR going up: Maxed out at 190 for the last one (others low 180s)
HR going down: 140bpm (after about a min or two)

During the training my HR dropped 40-50bpm during the resting period which was about 1-2 minutes. My question is, should I have given myself more time between the hills? I felt fine, and did light spinning down the hill. 

Should I do less rest and keep my heart rate elevated? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

How long did it take to go 1/4 mile?


----------



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

kbiker3111 said:


> How long did it take to go 1/4 mile?


Avg was about 3min for the first 3, then the 4 one was a bit quicker. I was seated for all 4 intervals until the last 50 meters I got out of the saddle and "sprinted". Elevation change over the quarter mile was about 200ft. (320-520ft)


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, the rest period should probably be longer. You want full recovery between there intervals to ensure you can go all out for each one. Since the last was quicker than the first three, you probably weren't going all out. 

Also, consider doing more intervals.


----------



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input kbiker3111. Since it was the first time doing cycling hill repeats this year, I didnt want do too many. And Im not really sore this morning, so yes I probably should have done at least one or two more.

Next time Ill look at 3-4min recovery. Thoughts?

Thanks again.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

Depends on the goal of the workout. If you are looking to do, for lack of better term, fatigue intervals (starting your next interval before fully recovered, similar to race type situations), shorter rest is okay. If you want to get full benefit, then full rest is better (full isn't necessary better, just different).

The time of the interval appears to me like VO2 intervals. Usually, with VO2 intervals, there is a 1:1 ratio.

It's hard to know if you are reaching similar HR for each interval b/c you are sufficiently rested for each or if it is due to cardiac drift, so it is unclear if your ride back down is doing the job. . .


----------



## Scoe141 (Jun 18, 2010)

DMH2979-

My goal of the workout was to build strength. I live in a hilly area, so no matter which route I take, I always encounter hills with various grades and lengths. The hill I was on the other day is probably the steepest (with adequate distance). Last year I found out it (the hill) helped build strength tremendously...

Here's a photo of my Speed elevation and HR. Not sure if this helps.


----------

